# Ornaments



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That time of year. I do ornaments for the family each year. This is the first of 5. I will post finished picture on them all.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job delicate work


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

You are good with faces. How many do you think you have done?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

My daughter bought me a book for my birthday in july called "Woodcarving the nativity" in folk art style by Shawn cipa,

Think it was bought with the intentions I would carve her the set of figures .theres about 15 figures in it

As always with Shawns books the photos and description is very good, but must admit i`m not a big fan of folk art but for those who are interested its a good book


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have seen that book cobalt It is good.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodnogdog said:


> You are good with faces. How many do you think you have done?


I have no idea! But it is not as hard as most think. this may be helpful on placement of feature.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I have seen similar diagrams, I just need to carve more. Oh, for the time. Between work and honeydo's, it doesn't leave much.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good Randy, basswood?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Looks good Randy, basswood?


Yes it is basswood Mark.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Very Nice. Please post a pic if/when you paint it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ready for paint


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Santa with paint .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice paint job


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks cobalt. I may work a bit on yah beard and hair. It dried grayer than I had plan.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice Job Randy. :thumbsu: On Santa's I use white for fur and antique white or a satin cream for beard/hair. Makes a decent contrast.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lighten the beard some. I like it better.


----------

